# New Camera!



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Finally got my hands on a digital SLR, so I made a little outdoor (porch) excursion with Harley and Jax. I thought I'd post a few of each.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

They both have stunning eyes! :love2 And that pouncing tiger pic is great!  
They're all great pictures.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What great pictures! Beautiful eyes, lovely eyes.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

great pictures! They are both beautiful kittys! :love2


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Great shots and pretty kitties


----------



## akiralx (Mar 31, 2005)

Very good attempts for your first days with the D40x! The first two are a bit blurred but the rest are very nice and crisp. 

Always focus on the eyes (for people as well as cats!) as you seem to have done, as they have plenty of light/dark contrast and that helps the autofocus system to lock on to how far away the subject is.

In the first one though I think the autofocus has locked on the little grass stalk and leaves as they are perfectly in focus.


Welcome to the Nikon family!

Alex (D200 owner).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh man all this camera talk and Im tempted to get a 
Nikon D40X. My nephew and niece in law used the D40X 
last christmas and it took FABULOUS photos. 

These are great kitty photos. The detail shines. 

_I love Nikon!_


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

WOW! Those are fantastic!!! I can't believe how beautiful Harley has turned out to be. 

Two questions...would you mind if I snagged one or two of these for my website? The ones you sent me were lost in emails I never did get back after I sent my laptop in for repair for the 3rd time. 

And, my boyfriend has been talking about getting me a digital SLR for christmas, do you happen to recall what kind of camera you were using? Those pics are stunning. 

Mahlee says, Harley is now stealing her limelight.  She's not longer the only big, bright, blue eyed avatar.

Edit:
Just read the comments, is it in fact the D40X?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

AddFran said:


> WOW! Those are fantastic!!! I can't believe how beautiful Harley has turned out to be.
> 
> Two questions...would you mind if I snagged one or two of these for my website? The ones you sent me were lost in emails I never did get back after I sent my laptop in for repair for the 3rd time.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! He's still light on the lower body, but his face is so much darker than when he was a baby. 

You can use any of the pictures you'd like - and I think I have all the old ones in my gallery as well - although, those can't beat this camera for quality.

It is indeed a D40X, and I absolutely love it. It's very easy to use and the colors are really vibrant. I pretty much take it everywhere with me now. It's one of the best purchases I've made in a long time.

Mahlee still has plenty of limelight, and she was the original!  Also, I think we need to see some updated pics of your gang!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Wow, those pics are gorgeous! A really good camera really makes a world of difference in terms of color vibrance, crispness and detail... congrats!!  

I especially love the one of Harley trying to snatch a blade of grass... the expression on his face is priceless. The shape of his face is very unique too - they are both completely adorable.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Great pics! I want your camera!


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, those blue eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

What beautiful cats !! :heart Jax is just stunning with those eye's!! :love2


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, your pictures are spectacular!

Excuse my ignorance, but I'm assuming your camera is a digital? (I haven't crossed over from film yet.)


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank you all! One of the best things about having a good camera is finally being able to catch their eye colors close to the way they look in person. I wish Tilak could come outside with us, or at least wasn't totally camera shy - she has those rich gold eyes. It'd be a nice contrast with the other two.



October said:


> Wow, your pictures are spectacular!
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but I'm assuming your camera is a digital? (I haven't crossed over from film yet.)


Yep, it's digital. I shot film for a long time, and then I sort of gave it up when I got my first digital camera. I missed going totally manual and sometimes felt limited by the point and shoots, so I finally picked up a digital SLR. One of the best things about digital cameras is instant feedback - I can see what worked/didn't work immediately and can make attempts to correct it on the spot, rather than be disappointed with a developed role of film.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oooh, it's EASY too, you say? Gotta look into this one!! Thanks!! 
You really did capture some great pics there!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow, Jessica! These are great!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Harley, Jax and I thank you all!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Really nice pictures! Those brilliant blue eyes are breathtaking. You are right about digital cameras, they really gives a change to learn faster, when feedback is instant (and cheap). You can see right away what went wrong and make new adjustments.


----------

